# custom freebsd



## prabhu (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD. I need to create a custom FreeBSD in 50 MB. I need a xterm and browser in that, can anyone help me?


----------



## getopt (Nov 14, 2016)

Start reading nanobsd(8) and picobsd(8). Look for CLI browsers. Xorg will not fit.


----------

